# Finding girls on the road (A silly but relevant thread!)



## EastCoast315

So I'm young and single with 10x the sexdrive of a normal human being (I fuck on either side of the fence, depends on what day you catch me). I'm just kinda wondering, is there a solid lot of girls out there who would be chill with dating or hooking up with a traveler? I've been operating out of a base camp in my home state for now, ski instructing and now farmworking a solid base of "land cash", my low-ball fallback fund. Because of this, I haven't had much chance to try my game out on the road, I've just been with local girls.
I only ask because a great deal of the girls I know wouldn't look twice at a hobo. I mean, I look more like a cowboy than a hobo, but still, it's something for concern. As I move from taking short "jaunt trips" across state and into national/international travel, I want to be damn sure I can get laid where ever I'm at. 
Are there actual female travelers out there? Not to get all idealist/romantic on ya, but my dream is to find some wild road woman. (Sex on a train sounds impossibly great)

I wasn't concerned until I read Tom Kromer's "Waiting for Nothing", he paints such a lonely picture of the life of the peripatetic.


----------



## Gudj

u tryn 2 hard bro


----------



## supertramp1990

^^^ agreed, just let it happen


----------



## JungleBoots

Lul ^ 

Too funny

Ha my bf and i are going out on a trip this summer hes a ski instructor too. 
But uhhh yeah i dont actually need to get laid on the road but its deff a concern which is why the bf is tagging along 

But i dunno my plans are if things dont work out with the bf is to chill with friends from the detroit disporia that i know and the fun folks i met on the net in the mean time

I suggest if its really really that important than you go and seek out peeps in the areas you will be going to.


----------



## MrD

EastCoast315 said:


> Are there actual female travelers out there?



No. Its only 70 year old homebums that want to rape you and then ask for spare change.
Rule one for traveling: Give up sex, its never going to happen again.

Everyone knows that!


----------



## Nym

youll be suprised how many chicks there are that travel
and yeah
agreed, just let it happen


----------



## CXR1037

I've met tons of ladies on the road. I mean, straight up. When I'm all dirty and nasty and smelling of death, I walk to the local malls and say, "OPEN WIDE, LADIES, THE HOBO IS HERE." They all immediately leave their boyfriends/girlfriends/friends/whatever and we all go to the nearest hotel room and fuck for DAYS. 

True shit, brother bear.


----------



## dirtyfacedan

HAHA, I've met a few crusty girls on the road, and had..er...short term relationships. I've also been grateful to folks asking if I need a shower and a place to rest when passing though, even more so when it's a girl just looking for a little company, not forever, just for a while.


----------



## ericafuckyea

yeah of course theres girls that travel. in fact there are tons of female travelers who are badass, intelligent, self reliant, experienced, etc. the vast majority of the other girls i meet traveling fall into this category. 
i also hear alot of stories about yuppie girls adopting dirty kids and giving them good good lovin, so thats a possiblity as well. you might even be able to convince said yuppie girl to quit her job and travel with you, that way you get the best of both worlds. (kinda.)


----------



## Monkeywrench

It's probably because you look like a tool.


----------



## Missy

EastCoast315 said:


> So I'm young and single with 10x the sexdrive of a normal human being


 
You look quite young. Maybe that's why your sex drive is so high and your willing to fuck anything that blinks.

If you start traveling your going to have more going on then looking to get your dick sucked.

Or just find someone to travel with and fuck.

This is kind of like the thread we had here on what watch to use. Give me a break.


----------



## dawgrunner

I haven't given up. I'm not dead yet. And I haven't dismissed leaving the US for France or Switzerland either. Yes it will always be lonely in the relationship department. Most of us can't live around massive amounts of people thats why I'm out here still. I'm a 57 yr old male.


----------



## cranberrydavid

There's something about not eating or sleeping good for days at a time that takes some of the edge off the sex drive. So you'll have that going for you.


----------



## mikefwt

monkeywrench hit the nail on the head. YOU LOOK LIKE AN ASS. also find yr local squat mattress bro. wtf is wrong with you? also this post is mildly FUCKING WEIRD AND CREEPY. I CALL BULLSHIT ON YOUR 8 PERCENT HIGHER SEX DRIVE CAUSE YR HAVING TO POST A PERSONAL ON SKWAT DA PLANET. IF YR REALLY THE BEAST YOU SAY YOU ARE, THIS POST WOULDNT EXIST!!!1! also tom kromer is a douche. and thats only just to disagree with you even more cause i hate you. yeah im drunk, so what? COME AT ME BRO.


----------



## RideMoreTrains

i hope the guy above isn't a 57 year old virgin. 

i wouldn't be able to do it. i would just hop in front of a train probably. 

its always harder to have a relationship on the road even if you find a girl to travel with but that's why i got weed and trains.


----------



## Ivy

mikefwt said:


> monkeywrench hit the nail on the head. YOU LOOK LIKE AN ASS. .


 
Talk about pot calling the kettle black.


----------



## ericafuckyea

mikefwt said:


> find yr local squat mattress bro.


 
LOL.........


----------



## 1544c

i've gotten lucky once meeting a girl that was traveling with a group of kids. only thing that happened was a short make out session. good times. 
there are plenty of dirty pretty punk girls traveling out there if that's your thing. appears that they travel in groups though.
good luck


----------



## EastCoast315

lololol this wasn't a "hur dur can I gets the laid?" thread, more like just poking around and seeing if there really are these traveler girls out there. Shit looks too good to be true, I always figured there must be like two out there, but apparently not. That's good news. 
Thanks. lmfao

and yo mikefwt, you sound like a riot. drinking + sarcasm is my type of combo, my friend hahaha


----------



## mikefwt

well glad you found humor in it. its becoming a problem; me and the internet after a certian time of night.


----------



## wokofshame

MrD said:


> No. Its only 70 year old homebums that want to rape you and then ask for spare change.
> QUOTE]
> The nice thing about those guys is that they have no teeth to get in the way when they suck you off.


----------



## snacktime

Two thumbs up for being a creepstar. Rule #1 for getting girls- not asking about it on a forum. 

And if you're strictly seeking to "get your dick wet," there are areas of craigslist that cater to such impulses.


----------



## dawgrunner

". They can see no reason not to steal, lie, destroy things, and generally act like a jackass. There were people who did this sort of thing back in the day, too, but back then they were outcasts from the jungle, "streamliners", and nobody would have anything to do with them. Today, young people seem to ADMIRE people who behave like this. In 1970, anybody who disrespected the jungle got a beat-down. It should still be that way" -Kabar


In the 1970's there wasn't all this press and pictures. to be invisible was what it was about. Respect and never listen or be seen by the pigs. sleep with your eyes open, period. Dawgrunner


----------



## hippychick

yes there still are female travelers!!!! an lovin the life!!!!


----------



## Diagaro

one hint bro:Be an asshole, then show em you have a heart to go with your brain . . . get it?


----------



## Skitty

wow let me tell you that after posting this you just ruined your chances of hooking up with any girl who travels and reads this by 100% really you sound like Mike, "the situation" off of The Jersy Shore (yes i watch jersy shore) you are tryen way too hard man 

meat headed cockiness = your cock not getten any

Yes there are females travelers, lots of them, many of whom are babes, haven't you noticed any pictures on here? Honestly guys with your kind of mind set make me so much more thankful that I have the boyfriend that I do. I can't tell you how many times i've overheard squater guys talk about how wonderful it is to have a girlfriend because you get pussy whenever you want. Yes i'll agree sex is great, sex while traveling is pretty fucking fantastic because waiting for trains in some bushes can get extremely boring, but there is so much more to a relationship than just sex. If you base your relationship off solely sex it won't last, and you're probably not mature enough for a relationship anyways, they take commitment and work, generally the more you put into them the more you get out.


----------



## 1544c

meat headed cockiness = your cock not getten any

i disagree. if you think you're the coolest shit in the world, odds are you can convince someone stupider that you are the coolest shit. girls like men with confidence, even if it is unfounded.


----------



## Alaska

Rofl @ this entire thread.

All I know is; relationships on the road are excruciatingly hard. And a lot of the time, the jealousy is founded. Traveling kids are sluts.


----------



## Deleted member 125

aaaaaahahahahaha


----------



## Mouse

Fucking christ... 

just die, please. Die.


----------



## Uncle Mom

Girls don't travel. You will have to fuck on only one side of the fence.....
Your choice: Pitching or Catching.


----------



## Matt aka Sparks

Traveling girls don't exist. And baby ducks are cameras.


----------



## Alaska

Aye, no girls on the internet, and no girls on the rails. 

Shit, what do you girls do for fun these days? Volleyball and making me sandwiches? shyeeet.


----------



## tautoutrain

Anything that doesn't involve males, Thats for sure!


----------



## theare

Hahahaha, wow man, just wow.


----------



## Deleted member 125

get a thick sleeping bag. one that will be able to absorb all of the cum your going to be wanking into it.


----------



## FigTree

i've never understood the sex obsession. i hugely prefer watching the sky and thinking to myself, sex tends to bore me pretty quick.


----------



## louie

EastCoast315 said:


> So I'm young and single with 10x the sexdrive of a normal human being (I fuck on either side of the fence, depends on what day you catch me). I'm just kinda wondering, is there a solid lot of girls out there who would be chill with dating or hooking up with a traveler? I've been operating out of a base camp in my home state for now, ski instructing and now farmworking a solid base of "land cash", my low-ball fallback fund. Because of this, I haven't had much chance to try my game out on the road, I've just been with local girls.
> I only ask because a great deal of the girls I know wouldn't look twice at a hobo. I mean, I look more like a cowboy than a hobo, but still, it's something for concern. As I move from taking short "jaunt trips" across state and into national/international travel, I want to be damn sure I can get laid where ever I'm at.
> Are there actual female travelers out there? Not to get all idealist/romantic on ya, but my dream is to find some wild road woman. (Sex on a train sounds impossibly great)
> 
> I wasn't concerned until I read Tom Kromer's "Waiting for Nothing", he paints such a lonely picture of the life of the peripatetic.


 i just went out on the road a month ago and alredy ive ment an awesome hippy chick. if u wanna get laid while traveling your best bet is fucking townies at gatherings finding yourself a traveling girl or taking frequent showers. i personally suggest one of the first 2 options.


----------



## Beegod Santana

I just go on interweb dating sites and message every girl looking to become a cop asking if they wanna bang dope and fuck in a dumpster before they enter the straight life forever.

You'd be surprised at the results!


----------



## mikefwt

Beegod Santana said:


> I just go on interweb dating sites and message every girl looking to become a cop asking if they wanna bang dope and fuck in a dumpster before they enter the straight life forever.
> 
> You'd be surprised at the results!


 
seriously made me lol


----------



## captnjack

tautoutrain said:


> Anything that doesn't involve males, Thats for sure!



after reading this stupid shit, agreed.


----------



## MiztressWinter

Of course there are girls that travel. Go to a festival or gathering perhaps. Dude if getting laid is your biggest obstacle in life let's trade places lol


----------



## bacongator

i feel stupid after reading this crap .buy a hooker d bag a dime of crack goes a long way or short .thats on you


----------



## Tiphareth

There is quality female companionship on the road. I think the mutual "crust" factor is what prevented the completion of the thought. Also certain girls of this kind are surrounded, and respected, by guys, and they'll usually avoid hurting other people's feelings, but I've found that people are really cool about that kind of thing.

I never did end up getting laid on the road, but being out on the road is like some extreme sexual tantric secret because as soon I took a shower put on some decent clothing my confidence levels were through the rooooofffff and I had sexual intercourse with many a female.

Again, confidence is built on the road. It's not evil or unhealthy to fantasize either, you'll probably end up getting distracted by adventure.


----------



## stove

haha so like everyone has said, you're probably trying wayyy too hard. Go with the flow, have some fun, and you'll get what you are looking for.

If you've got special interests, they probably exist in whatever major metro area is closest to you.


----------



## BrittanyTheBananarchist

hahah LOVE IT. made my day.


----------



## whaleofashrimp

disregard wenches 
acquire currency


----------



## Heron

CXR1037 said:


> I've met tons of ladies on the road. I mean, straight up. When I'm all dirty and nasty and smelling of death, I walk to the local malls and say, "OPEN WIDE, LADIES, THE HOBO IS HERE." They all immediately leave their boyfriends/girlfriends/friends/whatever and we all go to the nearest hotel room and fuck for DAYS.



i had a mate when i was like 16 who blew into town a two or three times over as many years. somehow when he came into town all the girls, well, basically did that, lmao. hobo charm i guess


----------



## plagueship

watch out for those like college hipster types that want to treat you like an exotic pet. shit seems great at first but gets wicked weird


----------



## LeeevinKansas

honestly there are....but they are rare if you want an actual ltr.


----------



## LeeevinKansas

be a travelin man gettin diff ladies hearts...diff loves.. diff joys and pains.... if you want the real adventurers life. hahaha


----------



## Unslap

EastCoast315 said:


> (Sex on a train sounds impossibly great)


If this fantasy ever plays out, make sure it's on one of those cars that says "do not hump". Fuck their rules!


----------



## Hobacalypse

EastCoast315 said:


> lololol this wasn't a "hur dur can I gets the laid?" thread, more like just poking around and seeing if there really are these traveler girls out there. Shit looks too good to be true, I always figured there must be like two out there, but apparently not. That's good news.
> Thanks. lmfao
> 
> and yo mikefwt, you sound like a riot. drinking + sarcasm is my type of combo, my friend hahaha


No there are no girls that will like you if you travel, they'll all hate you and think you stink and never go anywhere around your cock ever again, however if you get a dog your all set., now stay the fuck away from my girls creepo. fuckin' oogle


----------



## Vonuist

MrD said:


> Rule one for traveling: Give up sex, its never going to happen again.
> 
> Everyone knows that!



It's funny because it's true.
10 years next February! I blame the beard.


----------



## LeeevinKansas

Vonuist said:


> It's funny because it's true.
> 10 years next February! I blame the beard.



i disagree. theres always hookers


----------



## Vonuist

LeeevinKansas said:


> i disagree. theres always hookers



Well, yeah, in theory, but then you get into that whole "perpetuating the exploitation and objectification of women" thing and I just can't perform under that degree of rational self-examination.


----------



## LeeevinKansas

Vonuist said:


> Well, yeah, in theory, but then you get into that whole "perpetuating the exploitation and objectification of women" thing and I just can't perform under that degree of rational self-examination.



this is true. i was responding more or less to the sex thing. if all u give a shit about it sex then yea go get a hooker, but if u actually give a shit about women outside of sex, like a REAL relationship.... its gonna be hard. i still disagree though. out of the 7 billion ppl on this planet theres someone out there for you. as hard as it is for me to believe that sometimes.... ull find em sooner or later. not everyone finds theyre partner when theyre young, and others are too stupid to realize it until its too late. its kinda like a game.

i think everyone has someone out there for them for LIFE. but its their job to realize just who that person is when they got the chance, cuz afterwards ur fucked. u might find women for months, or fo ryears, but not for life. some ppl find that life partner when they young, and some find them when they old. like i said, its like a gambling scenario. course thats an old theory of mine i dont really agree with anymore. but its something to chew on.


----------



## Vonuist

LeeevinKansas said:


> out of the 7 billion ppl on this planet theres someone out there for you. as hard as it is for me to believe that sometimes.... ull find em sooner or later. not everyone finds theyre partner when theyre young, and others are too stupid to realize it until its too late. its kinda like a game.



I strongly suspect that I'm asexual, although it might just be the inevitably monastic effects of spending too many years alone in the woods. Either way, I stopped looking a long time ago.


----------



## wizehop

A/S/L


----------



## plagueship

homeless traveling couples can be so fucking codependent. i've been in this situation and observed it a couple times and sadly don't really know what to say except that being alone is better than being with someone who's making you crazy. find someone you can trust and relate to as a friend. and/or just randomly have one night stands along the way. in either case try not to have any screaming drunken breakups in front of your squat, at the trainyard, etc.

anyway i'm sure op brodog has long since fled the site, having learned both that traveling women exist and generally have a low threshold for creepiness.


----------



## dprogram

Beegod Santana said:


> I just go on interweb dating sites and message every girl looking to become a cop asking if they wanna bang dope and fuck in a dumpster before they enter the straight life forever.
> 
> You'd be surprised at the results!


Hilarious!


----------



## Kim Chee

Good luck finding an_ available_ girl on the road. They are out there, but it isn't a big singles scene (unless you like being single!)


----------



## RattyNatty

Well it sounds like your post should be "how do I date a non-travel female?" because theres just as many females out there as males nowadays living this way. Id say at least 4-5 out of 10. I mean I dont know your situation but Im confused that you have an issue finding females within this realm. It would be like me asking where all the dudes are. Granted the ratio is not that theres more chicks than dicks but they're there. The problem is they end up with boyfriends fast.


----------



## RattyNatty

I personally have never had a boyfriend on the road exept once when I was 17 and always traveled alone other than that
though so idk I may be talking out my ass.


----------



## ayyyjayyy

When did this turn into a dating site?



EastCoast315 said:


> So I'm young and single with 10x the sexdrive of a normal human being (I fuck on either side of the fence, depends on what day you catch me). I'm just kinda wondering, is there a solid lot of girls out there who would be chill with dating or hooking up with a traveler? I've been operating out of a base camp in my home state for now, ski instructing and now farmworking a solid base of "land cash", my low-ball fallback fund. Because of this, I haven't had much chance to try my game out on the road, I've just been with local girls.
> I only ask because a great deal of the girls I know wouldn't look twice at a hobo. I mean, I look more like a cowboy than a hobo, but still, it's something for concern. As I move from taking short "jaunt trips" across state and into national/international travel, I want to be damn sure I can get laid where ever I'm at.
> Are there actual female travelers out there? Not to get all idealist/romantic on ya, but my dream is to find some wild road woman. (Sex on a train sounds impossibly great)
> 
> I wasn't concerned until I read Tom Kromer's "Waiting for Nothing", he paints such a lonely picture of the life of the peripatetic.


----------



## ayyyjayyy

There was supposed to be a "hahhahahahahahahhahahahahhahaha" at the beginnin of this reply.


----------



## EphemeralStick

didn't you know? there was TOTALLY a memo on it just the other day.


----------



## Puckett

ayyyjayyy said:


> When did this turn into a dating site?



oh its been one. wanna hook up and meet.....sure....lets fuck....ok......hey lets get hitched.....fuck yeah......
its a crusty kids dream of finding that perfect girl all his buddies have fucked a few towns/states ago......ahhhh love

trailerrockn


----------



## thisisme

Puckett said:


> oh its been one. wanna hook up and meet.....sure....lets fuck....ok......hey lets get hitched.....fuck yeah......
> its a crusty kids dream of finding that perfect girl all his buddies have fucked a few towns/states ago......ahhhh love
> 
> trailerrockn


bahaha too funny.....


----------



## Earth

oh God, after that last woman I had,
I am truly scarred for life...

I joking tell all my mates that I'm defective now,
but I think 'broken' would be more accurate.

But then again,
my friend Dusti would always
remind me that "_______'s"
now 3000 miles away and I got to keep the dog,
so "winner winner chicken dinner!!" 

But honestly,
I think
it's safe to say that these days
that Neil Young song
"The Loner"
totally applies to me............


----------



## ayyyjayyy

Puckett said:


> oh its been one. wanna hook up and meet.....sure....lets fuck....ok......hey lets get hitched.....fuck yeah......
> its a crusty kids dream of finding that perfect girl all his buddies have fucked a few towns/states ago......ahhhh love
> 
> trailerrockn



Hahahhaa. Yeah. Totally. 
Separately though, This dude need to learn how to pick up the skanks is in real life. Not troll on travelig websites for pussy. Though stranger things have happened. Haha.


----------



## Kim Chee

^look at the smilie outside of the trailer, he's waiting patiently for his turn. You can learn alot from a smilie.


----------



## EmmaJane

I find this whole thread hilarious. Over the years I have invited several of my lovers to run away with me and become travelers, but they have all balked at the idea. In fact, even though one of my current sexual partners is a self-confessed traveler, and led me here in the first place, he was unimpressed by my invitation for him to join me for sex, drugs, and adventure around the world (even after I told him about my fantasies about having intimate relations in every trains station from Vladivostok to Moscow). The net result is that when, after one more year of study at university, I blow this pop-stand and start anew I will be going alone. And staying the fuck away from douche-bags who 0nly care about what I have between my legs.

Peace out, dudes!


----------



## CXR1037

The curiosity is fucking killing me - what is between your legs?!!??!!?!?!?!?!


----------



## EmmaJane

CXR1037 said:


> The curiosity is fucking killing me - what is between your legs?!!??!!?!?!?!?!



It is a deep and mysterious pirate cave where none but the worthiest and handsomest of souls have ventured.


----------



## Sroek

7 billion people on this planet. Not like there's a shortage of bohemian women to encounter.


----------



## reallifeisnocool

I've found love on the road a couple times.

Both times it was just a night. Both were amazing girls. Never saw either one again. That's the rub with traveller girls, two ships passing at the sea and whatnot.


----------



## CXR1037

EmmaJane said:


> It is a deep and mysterious pirate cave where none but the worthiest and handsomest of souls have ventured.



PIRATES OF THE CARIBBEAN IS BETWEEN YOUR LEGS?!!1


----------



## EmmaJane

CXR1037 said:


> PIRATES OF THE CARIBBEAN IS BETWEEN YOUR LEGS?!!1



Yes! It's wonderful! It's probably why guys (and girls) like to spend so much time down there...


----------



## CXR1037

PIrates are not to be trusted.


----------



## wokofshame

Except butt pirates


----------



## EphemeralStick

Nah you shouldn't trust the butt pirates either. they be plundering your booty.


----------



## Kim Chee

Arrrgh, you scurvy scum. You all know you like a little booty every now and then!


----------



## wehavethemap

best lovin/friendships i ever had in my life are the ones that manifested on the road
it seems to happen most awesomely when you aren't lookin for it


----------



## solarbob

I don't hitch any more, I ride now and pick up hitchers. But I will add a comment, I got more tail on the road than sitting in some local bar. Texas was the most fun when I got a ride from 3 college girls driving around looking for fun, and we had lots of it. New Mexico was good also, met a runaway in Taos and we traveled together for about 4 months. From Cali. and find lots of girls here, out-of-state and looking to find that grower they screw into giving them all the pot they want. Bj for a joint and on to find the next one!


----------



## The Cack

I'd say just hang around the colleges. Or Berkeley--can't go wrong there.


----------



## godsahn

still funny


----------



## wartomods

when you are soaked wet, thinking how good that last sardine can tasted and are trying to find a good camping ground, sex can wait.


----------



## scales

.


----------



## EphemeralStick

scales said:


> some guys toled me to use hook up sites but who's gonna want a crusty punk nobody!!!


 that guy was me, and I don't know what you're doing wrong because i'm practically swimming in penis.


----------



## scales

.


----------



## Alaska

NeoMaxxAKI said:


> that guy was me, and I don't know what you're doing wrong because i'm practically swimming in penis.



Like, a pool of penis? Or swimming in the penis itself?


----------



## EphemeralStick

A pool of penis of course! Complete with a diving board and pool toys! Looots of pool toys.


----------



## Alaska

Mad jelly over here, brah


----------



## Dead horse

Man just let it happen.. if your all cowboy n shit and you ain't scoring as a hobo then you need to work on your game. Ive had chicks pick me up hitching, take me home clean me up and fuck me and drop me in train yards the next day with 20 bucks in my pocket and food in my belly with a clean set of pressure relieved balls. im an not an underwear model but i get drunk and always seem to end up with the stank of pussy on my dick the next day and we aint talking toothless crackers on the corner being watched by the crack dealer. Either your not jerking off enough to control your urges or your just not a ladies man


----------



## Alaska

Dead horse said:


> Man just let it happen.. if your all cowboy n shit and you ain't scoring as a hobo then you need to work on your game. Ive had chicks pick me up hitching, take me home clean me up and fuck me and drop me in train yards the next day with 20 bucks in my pocket and food in my belly with a clean set of pressure relieved balls. im an not an underwear model but i get drunk and always seem to end up with the stank of pussy on my dick the next day and we aint talking toothless crackers on the corner being watched by the crack dealer. Either your not jerking off enough to control your urges or your just not a ladies man



Well, look at this fucking studly he-man, everyone!

Asshole


----------



## Unslap

"so do you wanna change into some clean clothes?"
"i dont have any"
"you dont have a change of clothes in your bag?"
"all i have is what im wearing"
*acts surprised* "well you cant wear those in the house"
"Uh, ok :-]"


----------



## Pheonix

Alaska said:


> Well, look at this fucking studly he-man, everyone!
> 
> Asshole


 
he may be an asshole, but he is living the life that the original poster can only wet dream about. nice guys finish last, but asshole guys always get laid.

I find it hilarious that the original poster talked about having 10x the sex drive of a normal human. If this were true and he can't get laid then he would end up in a mental institute or in prison for a sex crime. sex addiction is more than just a good porno plot, it really does drive some people mad but most just give into their urges and become sex offenders. personally I think he is confusing being a chronic masterbater with having a high sex drive.

And even funnier still is that he said he didn't have the time to work on his game because he is a ski instructor and a farmhand. seriously if he couldn't find the time to work on his game when he was surrounded by cowgirls and snow bunnies then he has much less of a sex drive then the normal man.


----------



## J Dizzle

my dream is to become a sort of drifting don juan. i'm pretty charming tbh.


----------



## Dead horse

Alaska said:


> Asshole


 Some of us are just good like that


----------



## Repo Suave

chances are... the good traveling ones are taken. just get adopted.


----------



## amandanotsuitcase

Ok horny dude... you have prolly gone back to normal life by now, but I have an idea if you're still undersexed and into traveler chicks. Two words. Beer run.
Become the master of the beer run ! You walk into a chain store, grab as much beer as you can carry (cans not bottles) and then run out with it. DO NOT run directly to a cool squat or other venue ! DO NOT let the clerk grab you by the dreads ! If you get really good a at a beer runs, you can rock into a town and challenge whoever the reigning Beer Run Alpha Male is, and if you win... well you're Alpha Male of the week. Once you're Alpha Male of the week, there will be plenty of 16 year old traveler girls with no self esteem who will THROW themselves at you. Wear condoms. Happy fucking !


----------



## spectacular

I fantasize that I can but usually can't stand being around people for more than a day or two at a time... about once a week works for me when it comes to most relationships since we'll start fighting. as some guy said earlier it's why I travel. keep getting kicked out of places, can't live with people. had a couple of one-nighters but I never usually want to see whoever it is I did stuff with again


----------



## Deleted member 9714

I once met a girl at this hippie bonfire bullshit. The day we met, she let me sleep in her bed with her. I wasnt sure if she knew I was a dirty kid because by this time I was fresh as hell. Anyways, I slept in her bed, we didn't fuck or anything, but we did make out and cuddle and stupid cutesy bullshit. After that we kinda hangout very casually as friends would and after awhile we started to fuck a lot and I basically lived with her because we just fucked so much hahaha. But beware because it can get creepy. I personally don't do relationships and even told her that I can't be committed with one person especially in this situation since Id be leaving town any day really. So like, she saw me downtown and I was with another girl. Me and this girl didn't have a thing, which doesn't matter anyways, but the girl I've been sleeping with got mad at me and was bitching me out and shit.
What I'm saying is, it's easy to get involved with people with houses and shit and it can be pretty beneficial because they'll help you out with food or whatever you want, make you a bit more comfortable and they'll fuck you if your demands are said haha. But just be careful getting the crazy bitches.


----------



## Matt Derrick

Gypo Pomsta said:


> What I'm saying is, it's easy to get involved with people with houses and shit and it can be pretty beneficial because they'll help you out with food or whatever you want, make you a bit more comfortable and they'll fuck you if your demands are said haha. But just be careful getting the crazy bitches.



Ha, sounds like something out of the evasion book


----------



## amandanotsuitcase

ok... I got kicked out of a show tonight because I was "staggering and hanging out with your drunk friend" ( fuck u El Corazon !) but/and I will say this. Guys... bitches have hearts too ! We like who we like and we love who we love and if it's you... you prolly lead us to believe that you were down with it. I have heard so many "crazy bitch" stories, and I'm finished with that shit. If you're enough of an adult to travel, you're enough of an adult to take responsibility for your actions. I defy any one among you to say "Yes, I was always 100% honest and upfront with all the girls I messed around with." BULLSHIT ! You told girls what you needed to tell them to get what you wanted. And there's no shame in that, I've done the same thing with guys. However, you don't get to use the circumstances in which you were dishonest with somebody, and that somebody freaked out, to start a "travelling girls b like..." conversation. Because, actually, the conversation honestly goes like "I'm selfish...and I b like...". An fuck the fuckin El Corazon and fuck that fucking Wanker !!! Pass out time, ok bye. < snore>.


----------



## Art101

Dude get really comfy with Rosey and her 9 sisters. that is going to be your 10 times the average human sex life. Like someone earlier said get a big fluffy sleeping bag but make sure it can washed at a laundry mat, you do need to be able to roll it up quickly.


----------



## skitter

My husband and I met when he asked me to bum him a smoke! I went from assistant manager at a good job and living in a nice condo to sleeping in the ditch behind a titty bar and forgoing bathing for extended lengths of time. Yee haw~

he is really awesome though. I can't believe how much yuppie box some of the dirty raunchy face tatted junkie dudes on the east coast can pull... I guess their game is fucking top notch.

2


----------



## Johnny P

Just do what you do. Be yourself. Have respect. Be interesting and engaging. Don't be as scummy as other traveler dudes.


----------



## skitter

Oh yeah, I didn't mention that my last post did not parse correctly. My guy isn't a scummy, or a junkie. My great friends aren't scummy. Don't be scummy. Also, you don't gotta lie to kick it~

2


----------



## Johnny P

Some girls like scummy I've noticed.


----------



## Johnny P

...you can always be like this guy...

http://www.people.com/article/homeless-man-survives-women-apartments


----------



## wokofshame

Yeah i used to be in a ltr and get mad "yuppie box" lol. and ya know what?
that shit was cool at first but then it turned fucking sour. sex became all exactly the same very single time, shit got so sour, arguments all the time, screaming and crying, her slapping me. fuck relationships. getting ass on the regular ain't worth life sucking balls.

One night, do your laundry, take a shower, grab what ya can from her fridge, use her roommate's java press to fill your thermos, then get her to give you a ride to the trainyard, maybe a farewell beej. GTFO


----------



## kidbob

EmmaJane said:


> It is a deep and mysterious pirate cave where none but the worthiest and handsomest of souls have ventured.


Lmao....im a pirate  
this thread reminds me of my own thread...HARD-ons and catching out....
Lmao....
Women travelers exist....
Ive seen em
Ive met a couple off here...
They good gals.
Wholesome lovins
Found out they get lady boners sumtimes too when catchin a unit

Someone made a thread on oogle wife huntin too i think....
I had a good laugh readin all this



2


----------



## Odin

kidbob said:


> Women travelers exist....





kidbob said:


> Found out they get lady boners sumtimes too when catchin a unit



This is critical intelligence... good job double O'BO7...::eyepatch::


----------



## djskum

ericafuckyea said:


> yeah of course theres girls that travel. in fact there are tons of female travelers who are badass, intelligent, self reliant, experienced, etc. the vast majority of the other girls i meet traveling fall into this category.
> i also hear alot of stories about yuppie girls adopting dirty kids and giving them good good lovin, so thats a possiblity as well. you might even be able to convince said yuppie girl to quit her job and travel with you, that way you get the best of both worlds. (kinda.)


Sometimes it back fires. I have met chicks while in SF that think just because we hooked up we were meant to be together and when it was time for me to dip out they cried saying that they wanted to go with me and be together. My bus ticket is usually for only a week and when I am by car or train it is even shorter. It gets messy and that is not why I travel, I don't like messy togetherness!!!!


----------

